

Kindle Touch Gets World’s Simplest JailBreak (And It Runs HTML5) - mikecane
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/12/10/kindle-touch-gets-worlds-simplest-jailbreak-and-it-runs-html5/

======
mikecane
Can someone tell if that means the Kindle Touch is basically Linux running
WebKit with the Kindle reading app within Webkit? Wouldn't that make getting
webOS into it a possibility? (Well, tech specs permitting...)

